# Video playback Stuttering VLC.



## utkarsh73 (Jan 29, 2012)

I downloaded a 720p video from Youbube and when I played it in VLC Player, it stuttered at many places. First I thought that there must be something wrong with the video. 
So I played another 720p video which used to run smoothly, but then again it stuttered at many places. Again I downloaded a 360p video and it played very smoothly.
I tried to google the problem and came across a solution where we have to adjust some "Preferences" settings but it did not work.
Any idea what the problem is and how to solve it???


----------



## Lord073 (Jan 29, 2012)

I'd suggest that ditch VLC and use PotPlayer 1.5.31590 Beta - VideoHelp.com Downloads

If your PC is fast enough to play HD videos smoothly then you'll never have stuttering problems with PotPlayer no matter whatever video format it is.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 29, 2012)

Whats your PC config? I think your PC may not be powerfull enough to run HD vids


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jan 29, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Whats your PC config? I think your PC may not be powerfull enough to run HD vids



Config: Core i3 350M, 4GB DDR3 RAM, ATI HD 5730 1GB GDDR3.

Am I wrong if I assume its enough to run HD videos?



Lord073 said:


> I'd suggest that ditch VLC and use PotPlayer 1.5.31590 Beta - VideoHelp.com Downloads
> 
> If your PC is fast enough to play HD videos smoothly then you'll never have stuttering problems with PotPlayer no matter whatever video format it is.



Really never heard of it Although, giving it a try.


----------



## mrintech (Jan 29, 2012)

Are you running latest version of VLC with latest Codecs? If yes, try following:

* Go to  Tools > Preferences > Input & Codecs / Codecs > set "Skip H.264 in-loop Deblocking Filter" to "All"

If after setting above, you still get the problem, Try re-installing Display Drivers for your PC.

BTW which HD files you are playing MP4, MKV etc.?


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jan 29, 2012)

> Go to Tools > Preferences > Input & Codecs / Codecs > set "Skip H.264 in-loop Deblocking Filter" to "All"


I tried this solution earlier but it did not work out.


> BTW which HD files you are playing MP4, MKV etc.?


I m playing both MKV and MP4 files.

Meanwhile I tried the PotPlayer suggested by Lord073 above and those videos are played flawlessly by pot player. No stuttering or pixelation. Also not to mention, its a damn good player!!!.....


----------



## mrintech (Jan 29, 2012)

If you like it than continue using it 

For me VLC and Media Player Classic Rocks


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jan 29, 2012)

Another update.....
After playing a few videos with PotPlayer, I again tried to play with VLC. This time, the video played smoothly.
I don't know what the problem was and what solved the problem.


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2012)

^^ it's must be due to some broken codec / improper registry setting of some codec and potplayer installation has fixed it


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jan 30, 2012)

^^Thanks for the info.
Please tell me exactly how I should have fixed it without installing pot player???


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 30, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> Please tell me exactly how I should have fixed it without installing pot player???



install latest version of K-Lite Mega Codec pack.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks Zangetsu.



> Windows OS Calculator Bug
> Sqrt(9) - 3 = check the answer



I tried it and it gave some wierd answer......
I cannot understand the secret behind it. Is it really a bug or any illusion or misunderstanding??


----------



## mrintech (Jan 30, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> I tried it and it gave some wierd answer......
> I cannot understand the secret behind it. Is it really a bug or any illusion or misunderstanding??



Floating Point Numbers: Microsoft Calculator tweak - Windows tips 'n' tweaks | DaniWeb


----------



## Minion (Jan 30, 2012)

For HD videos use splash player lite or you may try splayer.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 30, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> Thanks Zangetsu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its an easter egg but some call it bug...
coz square root of 9 is 3 & 3- 3 = 0 thats y..



Minion said:


> For HD videos use splash player lite or you may try splayer.



I have used splash player....UI is superb but its major features are not available in Free version....


----------



## Sujeet (Jan 31, 2012)

mrintech said:


> If you like it than continue using it
> 
> For me VLC and Media Player Classic Rocks



Media Player Classic must be paired with klite codec pack

For me WMP11+Windows 7 Media Codec Pack


----------



## mrintech (Jan 31, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Media Player Classic must be paired with klite codec pack
> 
> For me WMP11+Windows 7 Media Codec Pack



Yeah! i should have written klite codec pack 

My Bad


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jan 31, 2012)

does Media Player Classic+klite codec pack has all the features like VLC? I once used k-lite codec pack on xp and it replaced the default WMP 10 with WMP classic. Will it replace the WMP 12 on windows 7??


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 31, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> does Media Player Classic+klite codec pack has all the features like VLC? I once used k-lite codec pack on xp and it replaced the default WMP 10 with WMP classic. Will it replace the WMP 12 on windows 7??



yes it has all features of VLC...
no,it doesn't replace WMP 12 on windows 7 

also if u have noticed WMP12 doesn't support mkv but after codec packs installation MKV files are playable in WMP also


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jan 31, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> yes it has all features of VLC...
> no,it doesn't replace WMP 12 on windows 7
> 
> also if u have noticed WMP12 doesn't support mkv but after codec packs installation MKV files are playable in WMP also



Thats good......going to try right now!!!
thanks.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jan 31, 2012)

Media Player Classic currently is the best option. Only feature missing is ability to record videos.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 31, 2012)

My VLC is also framming.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jan 31, 2012)

How do I open subtitles externally in Media Player Classic??


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2012)

^^ if you want to use extrenal subtitle with MPC just rename the srt or subtitle file  - this should e same as the movie file name except the file extension. MPC will auto load the subtitle when you play the movie but in KMPlayer you can drag and drop any subtitle file while playing a movie - I'm still using KMPlayer


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 1, 2012)

^^Thanks.... Then it also implies that the subtitle must be in the same folder as the video???


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 1, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> ^^Thanks.... Then it also implies that the subtitle must be in the same folder as the video???



not necessary...as Topgear said u can drag & drop the subs in KMplayer.
but I guess drag&drop subs is also possible in MPC


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2012)

^^ last time I tried MPC just showed up some error message - let me try with a newer version but subtitle will auto load if it's in the same folder and has the same name as the movie file


----------



## hjpotter92 (Feb 2, 2012)

Press Ctrl + L in MPC.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 2, 2012)

hjpotter92 said:


> Press Ctrl + L in MPC. [/QUOTE
> 
> Many thanks. No need to rename the subtitles now........


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 3, 2012)

hjpotter92 said:


> Press Ctrl + L in MPC.


Cool. I didn't know that. Wish the same worked in WMP also.


----------



## topgear (Feb 3, 2012)

hjpotter92 said:


> Press Ctrl + L in MPC.



nice trick .. will give it a try today


----------



## hjpotter92 (Feb 4, 2012)

Spoiler



*media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lojul1hoB91qgzuxc.jpg
nobody knew that shortcut key o_0


I have configured my MPC shortcuts. ^_^ so default key might be different. Check Options>Keys settings


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 4, 2012)

hjpotter92 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Default shortcut is same and working for me. And yes, seems nobody knew this shortcut...


----------



## topgear (Feb 5, 2012)

^^ check out these 

Media Player Classic - DigiWiki.

All the things you may want to know about Media Player Classic


----------

